

Illinois pushes for smartphone "kill switch" to deter thefts - fixxer
http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local/Madigan-Encourages-Smart-Phone-Kill-Switch-211422351.html

======
fixxer
While I understand the theft deterrent part, I have some concerns that such a
"kill switch" could create a vulnerability that could bite us in the butt. I
presume Madigan and her compadres are thinking of a central control through
which the switch could be activated... sounds like a very bad idea to me.

Combine it with the NSA revelations and the last few years of social media
fueled uprisings and this gets my conspiracy theory engine revving...

